# MuseScore - Your Sheet Music Tool



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Saw that over Twitter this morning.

MuseScore is an open source sheet music tool to create, print AND play your music sheet!
I'm pretty sure it can be usefull for some of you.

Enjoy and happy canada day!

https://musescore.org/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a look-see. I have version 1.3 so perhaps I will update it.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Hm, will poke around. I've been a traditional Finale user but need a stopgap for the moment.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I downloaded it now I'll have to work on some music.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad it is usefull for you guyz!


----------



## mneima (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the pointer! This looks like something I can use.


----------

